# Snow Fever



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

This is a bit like how Ben reacted when he saw snow properly for the 1st time! Unfortunately, as Ben is 13, he couldn't do the somersaults but the leaping and jumping - certainly! 

Mad Stoat?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one


----------

